# Remembering 9/11...........



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of you may have seen this. This is a commercial Budweiser did for 9/11. They only aired it once so as not to benefit financially from it. They just wanted to acknowledge that horrible day and pay tribute to America and it's heroes. Never Forget.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i watched in shock and anger as the planes hit and the towers fell,i will never forget that day as long as i live....my thoughts are with the families who lost loved ones on this tragic day...god bless america and everyone....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting the video Copchick! I tear up every single time I see it. I will never forget...such a terrible time for this country. But we all banded together, didn't we? United we STAND!!! Thanks GYM, it is nice to have support from across the pond. Say your prayers for our great country people, and please always remember....


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

11 years have gone by and it is just as painful today as it was then, even watching movies filmed in newyork before the towers fell brings it all back. my peace be with everyone on this day


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

It was a frightening day in U.S. history. Certainly a wakeup call for reality in the world we live in. Politics aside...still the best damn country in the world. God bless the people and families affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I remember all too well ... that first tower COMING DOWN ... "What?!? get out!!!" Too surreal and all too real. One more Tuesday shot to Hell.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember too. I was in a women's shelter at the time (homeless) I watched happen on TV and it still shocks the hell out of me.





And now the death of He who rots in Hell is even sweeter to me. God love those Marines for putting a boot up his @$$!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

God Bless.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Amen


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

May God bless us and keep us strong.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Copchick, I'd never seen that clip. Thanks for sharing it.
DA, I've been at several military gatherings where that song was played, and it always get a standing ovation from everyone in the room. To be there with the men and women who have taken the oath, it gives my goose bumps every time. 
Remembering the heros and those lost on that day.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A tribute in New York for 9/11


----------

